# Best way to Free line Shrimp



## GradyWhite (Oct 23, 2006)

What terminal tackle (including hook size and type) do people use to free line shrimp at the jetties? Thanks!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Small swivel, 3 foot piece of 30lb mono, or flouro leader and a #4 or #6 treble, I like to use a #3 small live bait hook and freeline along the rocks. Also change it up and add a small BB weight above the swivel and try and freeline at different depths.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I just use the line I am fishing with for leader. I normally use 12 # trilene with a small swivel and about 18 to 20 inch leader (12 # Trulene or suffix) and a nr 8 treble. Thats it.

Charlie


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

Some of us snook fishermen down south use extra large jumbo live shrimp on braided line with 30# test fluoro and a #6 straight hook set in the tail. No swivel, use a Uni-to-Uni or if you're good, Albrights/Surgeon or something like that. 

Might want to back off on the drag a bit because the braid and leader has no stretch ... and the hookup can be explosive. Works everywhere including docks to offshore rigs.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

you can also freeline under a balloon as well. Had some awesome blow-ups at the jetties! Make sure and watch for smacks running the rocks as well, they murder suspended shrimp!


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Swells said:


> Some of us snook fishermen down south use extra large jumbo live shrimp on braided line with 30# test fluoro and a #6 straight hook set in the tail. No swivel, use a Uni-to-Uni or if you're good, Albrights/Surgeon or something like that.
> 
> Might want to back off on the drag a bit because the braid and leader has no stretch ... and the hookup can be explosive. Works everywhere including docks to offshore rigs.


 Or tie on a 2/0 hook which matches the size of the shrimp. Using light mono line and a piece of 20lb mono leader such as Tripplefish or whatever brand you choose. Free lining has caught me lot's of fish...I even use free line method's offshore as well.
Always introduce the bait as natural as possible. Hooking through the horn with shrimp or strait through is a proven winner.
:texasflag


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Freelined shrimp under a balloon ? Never heard of that one seems the balloon would hinder the shrimp swimming around and drag him away. 

Charlie


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

I use a kahle style hook (Gamakatsu calls them "shiner hooks", Owner calls them "K hooks") with a short (6") flouro leader of 20# tied to the main line (sufix 12#) with a surgeons knot or a uni to uni. I use no weight when possible, the least I can get away with if the current roaring. A couple split shot will usually do it.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

I like the smallest, heavy gauge circle hook I can get away with, tied directly to the line. With the shrimp hooked under the horn, it adds a little weight to it and is usually snag free.


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

You bluewater freaks, try throwing an over-sized live shrimp at a nice thick weedline sometime. The shrimp will try to swim *UP* to the weed mat and the dodos, ling, tripletail, and possible tuna are sometimes watching. That drives them totally mad!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

A big ole (or little) shrimp is a delacy to people and fish.... I am wondering why yall use such heavy leader tied to say 12 pound line ? Ya know if ya hang up( wich ya probably will fishing rocks) you are gonna loose everything .

Charlie


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

A balloon?? What ever happened to corks??? And why is this being discussed on the Blue Water Board??? Inquiring Minds want to know..


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Freelined shrimp under a balloon ? Never heard of that one seems the balloon would hinder the shrimp swimming around and drag him away.
> 
> Charlie


It actually works really well. The shrimp is suspended at whatever length one chooses to leave between the shrimp and balloon. The shrimp is able to flop around a lot. I'm just saying.


----------



## oldtrackster (Jul 20, 2007)

Not trying to be a smart *** wouldnt the reason for using a balloon be because the wind will move the shrimp around _more_? As long as it doesnt get blown to fast leaving the shrimp skiing behind the balloon.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

use your set up without weight.. on your treble put a barb wire staple on the extra barb of the treble. drop it to depth wanted then pop it. staple gone and shrimp going nuts with no resistance at whatever desired depth... have fun!
Also good for shallow reef casting free line!


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

why are we talking about freelinning shrimp in the rocks on the offshore board?:headknock


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

blueproline said:


> why are we talking about freelinning shrimp in the rocks on the offshore board?:headknock


Well I tried to steer folks to bluewater freelining, but oh well. Very large live shrimp and medium live baitfish are excellent for this ... maybe the predators can figure they're wounded or something.

Offshore balloon fishing ... I have usually used dead bait for this, a big line off the stern with the balloon or even a Clorox bottle rubber-banded about 20 feet deep (just out of visual range).

Dead or alive, many use a king rig with perhaps a sliding 1/2 ounce weight on the mainline and steel wire to from a swivel to the hook, since they are prone to toothy critters. So some weight is sometimes a good idea for freelining offshore, JMO.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> A big ole (or little) shrimp is a delacy to people and fish.... I am wondering why yall use such heavy leader tied to say 12 pound line ? Ya know if ya hang up( wich ya probably will fishing rocks) you are gonna loose everything .
> 
> Charlie


I only use it when fishing the rocks, Charlie. I think the fluoros abrasion resistance gives me a little bit of advantage when something tries to drag me into the rocks or when the little mackerals come through. Takes'em a little longer (sometimes) to cut the 20# Flouro than it does the 12# main line. Obviously wire would fix it, but then the trout shy off the wire. When I get hung up a good hard pull will almost always part the main line at the knot. I lose the 6" leader and the hook.

I will say it's not a big issue either way. If I reach in the bag and I'm out of flouro, I'll tie straight to the main line and do about as well most days.

Oh and the reason we're discussing it here is to aggravate the board police.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

blueproline said:


> why are we talking about freelinning shrimp in the rocks on the offshore board?:headknock


agreed

.


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

Shrimp are killer offshore bait!


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

I sure would hate to have a party of three and tearing up the trout. That would be a lot of balloons!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

for bait fish. lol


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

blueproline said:


> why are we talking about freelinning shrimp in the rocks on the offshore board?:headknock


The end of the jetties is offshore (to me, anyways..LOL)


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes the offshore side of jetties is also offshore. Regarding balloons. Seems to me that would stop the "freeline" part of the shrimp swimming under his own natural power but ya know fishing is fishing and everyone has "their way" of doing it. good fishing

Charlie


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Best bet is.. No weight, at the end of the South Jetty, and if the current is running too much for the shrimp to get down natually add a split shot or two until it can get down around them rocks.. I'm not a trout fisherman, but if I was I would tear them up this way..


----------



## chivochavez (Jan 19, 2008)

Good info! Thanks!...I too have caught Kings at the jettys (POC) I believe they are offshore pelagics????


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

sorry...just dont consider it offshore until you can see land no longer. in sight of land...nearshore. on the jetty = bank fishing.


----------



## chivochavez (Jan 19, 2008)

test


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

chivochavez said:


> test


 see you have been testing alot, heres the test board link for you. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=4 , i dont even use a leader when free shrimping , jus tie a # 6 treble hook on the line and let er rip,, just check your line after each trout you catch , you my need to re tie after line gets fraided


----------



## Sweet Baby Cletus (Jan 18, 2010)

waterspout said:


> for bait fish. lol


 For BIG snapper and grouper


----------

